# Advantics UMC Drive 3.0 Universal Motor Controller



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

Doing some research on here, it looks like this solution could work as a plug-and-play controller for a Leaf motor.

I've tried to contact the guy who's made this - without success.

Has he packed up?


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

Bump!.....


----------

